# Pegelwandlung TTL auf CMOS



## strassh (26 August 2004)

Hallo!

Ich brauche eine Lösung um den TTL-Ausgang eines Encoderinterface auf CMOS-Pegel zu wandeln. Die Frequenz der TTL Impulse liegt bei max. 7kHz. 
Diskret aufgebaut oder als fertiges IC, ich bin für alle Lösungen dankbar!

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Oberchefe (26 August 2004)

Da dürfte ein ganz normaler 4504 reichen?

http://www.intersil.com/data/fn/fn3336.pdf


----------



## strassh (26 August 2004)

Super!
Danke, für die schnelle Antwort.   
Gruß 
Heiko


----------

